# Six color Alumilite pour



## evan bahr (Oct 30, 2015)

This pen blank was inspired by Brooks803 when he posted a seven color Alumilite blank. This is a six color blank that I just barely got poured before it began to cure! I don't know how he did 7 colors! C & C welcome. 
FP, #6 Bock, piston converter. Thanks for looking, Evan


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 30, 2015)

Very nice.  Want to sell some blanks?


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 30, 2015)

He probably had help mixing some of them at the same time as well as pouring them?


----------



## Sabaharr (Oct 30, 2015)

Should work well with PR. Would be enough time with Mama and one of the kiddows helping out.


----------



## vakmere (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks like an ink blot the shrink gives somebody. I see the back end of a horse, triangular tic, moose with no legs, west coast of Africa.  Very cool.


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks great Evan! Yeah 7 can be tricky, but I've improved on that number since then :wink:. Come on over and I'll show ya a trick or two.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 30, 2015)

Seeing how I like lots of color, That's NICE!!!


----------



## Sappheiros (Oct 30, 2015)

beck3906 said:


> Very nice.  Want to sell some blanks?



Agreed.  I'd love to work with something like that!  Great pen!


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 30, 2015)

Brooks803 said:


> Looks great Evan! Yeah 7 can be tricky, but I've improved on that number since then :wink:. Come on over and I'll show ya a trick or two.


 


There you go Evan.........Lessons from the Master.

Yours looks sweet also


----------



## mtassie (Oct 30, 2015)

EXCELLENT!!!!!!


----------



## evan bahr (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words!


----------



## Marko50 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Slow Set*



evan bahr said:


> This pen blank was inspired by Brooks803 when he posted a seven color Alumilite blank. This is a six color blank that I just barely got poured before it began to cure! I don't know how he did 7 colors! C & C welcome.
> FP, #6 Bock, piston converter. Thanks for looking, Evan



Alumilite now has a product that is called "Alumilite Clear, Slow Set. Instead of a 7 minute open time it goes all the way up to 12 minutes, plenty of time to do 6-7 or more color pour. Give it a go. I love the stuff!


----------



## evan bahr (Nov 1, 2015)

Marko50 said:


> evan bahr said:
> 
> 
> > This pen blank was inspired by Brooks803 when he posted a seven color Alumilite blank. This is a six color blank that I just barely got poured before it began to cure! I don't know how he did 7 colors! C & C welcome.
> ...



Thanks for the info. What is your source? Evan


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 1, 2015)

You can get it from alumilite. I personally don't like it. It cures a little different. I've got a 32oz set here Evan if you want it to try out.


----------



## BSea (Nov 1, 2015)

You guys pouring 6-7 or more colors are masochists.  5 is my record, and I don't even want to try that again, let alone more.

That is a beautiful pen & blank though.  Great job!  :good:


----------



## evan bahr (Nov 1, 2015)

Brooks803 said:


> You can get it from alumilite. I personally don't like it. It cures a little different. I've got a 32oz set here Evan if you want it to try out.



Thanks for the offer. If I ever get a chance to get over to see your set up and you still have it I will be glad to give it a try. Evan


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 18, 2015)

Brooks803 said:


> You can get it from alumilite. I personally don't like it. It cures a little different. I've got a 32oz set here Evan if you want it to try out.



What is it that you don't like. I have to order a new batch soon, I am finally almost through my first batch and I am starting to do a lot more casting. I was considering to try the Clear(Slow) because of the open time. It costs me $25 cdn more and the company has to order it in.

I am currently using Clear. When I ordered it, I had ordered Water Clear. However, after a couple of pours where I was scrambling, I realized it was Clear. It works great (when you don't accidently double pour the A-side....doh) but I would like to have a longer open time.

I am also going to be doing larger pours, 3-4" blanks.

Thanks


----------



## jeff (Nov 19, 2015)

Great addition to the front page! :biggrin:


----------



## wwneko (Nov 19, 2015)

inspiring


----------



## EN Pens (Nov 20, 2015)

Way to go Evan..A beautiful front page pen...a well deserved tribute to your pen turning skills.


----------

